# in 1914 what did they know about space and the solar system



## lwhitehead (May 7, 2015)

Hi I need to know what was known in 1914 about space and the solar system?, I know for a fact you can't do the 5th phantom planet due to the fact that the area were it was is were the asteroid belt is.  I need a planet in the area of the solar system known as the life planets area not beyond Neptune, those type of planets can't bear life due too far from the Sun.



LW


----------



## Gavrushka (May 7, 2015)

This might help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encyclopædia_Britannica_Eleventh_Edition

At the bottom of the page, there's a link to resources allowing download of each volume... - As it's a 1911 encyclopaedia, it should be useful.

Best of luck.


----------



## lwhitehead (May 8, 2015)

ok I will try the link,


LW


----------



## Riis Marshall (May 8, 2015)

Hello L

If I were researching this, I would track down somebody who knows something about physics, maybe a senior level university student.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## lwhitehead (May 12, 2015)

Dam I wanted to Delos near the Terrestrial Planets, if it's beyond Neptune then we going to have a problem.



LW


----------

